# 2006 21Rs For Sale -Sold



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We are still selling our 2006 21 RS. Havana interior.

Mods included:

2 - 6 volt batteries
large gauge battery to converter interconnect
automatic/manual battery disconnect
vent covers

bathroom heater vent
bathroom cabinet door swing out
extra under cabinet storage bathroom
reverse switch for bathroom fan

entry nook
modified swing up bunk /shelves
stove cover

ez-flex suspension system

power hitch jack
scissor jacks 
weight distribution-cam sway control hitch

kitchen tipout door converted to regular drawer
bed step storage
various other mods

$7000 OBO

PM me if your interested.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

All cleaned up and ready for a new home.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Sold ...


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Sold. Trailer is moving to Oregon where it has spent a lot of time camping in the past.


----------

